# Adding a Program to my system registry?



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Well ive got Football manager 2005 but it wont let me instal the new patch becuase it is not on my system registry! How do I add it? I have win 98se


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

reinstalling the game should fix it. Everytime u install something its imprinted into the registry, dont see how its not there now.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

funkdmonkey said:


> reinstalling the game should fix it. Everytime u install something its imprinted into the registry, dont see how its not there now.


Tryed and didnt work!!!!!! Can u addd manually?


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe so, but u would have to know all the registry commands for that particular game and i doubt anyone here knows. My only reccommendation is to install on another(preferbly ur os) computer, open the registry and save that certain bit of data for ur game. Then u can simply put on a disk and upload it to ur comp.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

ta, ill take the game round to my friends


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

how do I do that?


----------

